# Cryogenically frozen head fun



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ah, the wonders of cryogenics.

http://www.wqad.com/news/sns-ap-ia--burlingtonbody-cryonics,0,651170.story


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

So they want a head that has had 3 months to decompose to cryo freeze it? What for? It's a bit late. Alcor should have taken the money and ran. Unless they need the head to start charging the family....then that's a different story.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like some members of the court need to be slapped upside the head. Seriously, what's the point of taking this man's head now?


----------

